# انا بحب حماتى



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

:nunu0000::act23::t19::36_1_4::01A0FF~139::8_5_15::10_9_209[1]::186fx::017165~155::010105~332::t32::kap::budo:
*كان يوم الجمعة اليوم الوحيد الذى اخد فية اجازة حيث اننى موظف فى احد الجهات الحكومية*
*والواحد ما يصدق يجى يوم الجمعة كانة يوم عيد بس للاسف عيد ماجاش فى الجمعة دية ؟؟!!*
*مين الي جة ؟؟ طبعا جانى قدرى اسف اقصد حماتى رن جرس باب المنزل الساعة 8 صباحا وانا من عادتى انام الى الساعة 12 ظهرا وخاصتا يوم الجمعة ودة من اننى باسهر امام التليفزيون للساعة 2 صباحا*
*طبعا اول ما رن الجرس فتحت زوجتى*
*واخدتها بالاحضان وكلمات الترحيب التى تقال لرئيس الجمهورية وبعد ذلك قالت لبنتها هو المنيل على عينة برضة لسة نايم فقالت لها لنتها ايوة يا ماما هو متعود على كدة*
*ردت عليها حماتى قالت خلية نايم نامت علية حيطة*
*قلت فى نفسى اصطبحنا واصطبح الملك للة رسمت الصليب وصليت وقلت ربنا يصبرنا فى دنيانا بلاش نقول فى ما ابتلانا لان ربنا بيحبنا وبيبليش حدالحمد للة على كل حال ويا دوب عينى غفلت من سعت ما صحيت على الضجة جات مراتى تقولى اصحى امى جات قوم وبقيت تلكم فية وتزعق طبعا الي لة ضهر على راى المثل الى لة ضهر ما يضربش على بطنة طبعا دلوقى هى السلطات العليا معاهافقمت من النوم وانا اقول فى عقل بالى جالك الموت يا تارك الصلا وقعدت ادور فى عقلى على حسنة عملتها فى حياتى تصوروا لما عملك اسكان على مخى ما لقيت ولا حسنة تشفع لية يوم القيامة قلت فى بالى يبقى يارب حساب فى الدنيا وحساب فى الاخرة المهم صحيت من النوم وانا لسة مدروخ ورحت الصالون لقت عزائيل قاعد اسف لقيت حماتى قاعدة ومتاهبة مثلما يتاهب الاسد للانقضاض على فريستة*
*قلتلها صباح الخير يا حماتى اية النور دة ردت علية من تحت الضرس وقشرت على انيابها وقالت لية اهو صباح والسلام  واحسست لحظتها كاننى فار امام قطة جبارة لا ترحم وفجاة قالت لية ممكن تسيبنى انا وبنتى شوية علشان فية كلام نسوان انتى ملكش دخل بية فقلت مثل التلميذ امام معلمة حاضر وذهبت الى السرير وانا ارتعش من الخوف وحمدت اللة انة اعطانى فرصة فى الحياة لاعمل بها حسنات وان هذا الضيف ما طلعش عزرائيل*
*ونمت على سريرى ودخلت فى غيبوبة النوم وفجاة بصيت لقت نفسى قال اية موت وطبعا علشان معملتش حسانات فى دنيتى ربنا ماقبلنيش وفضلت فى الظلام كل ثانية يجيلى كابوس وتهيات وتظهر لى حماتى مكشرة على انيابها وهاجمت على لافتراسى وانا فى قمة الخوف والرعب وطبعا من الكوابيس كنت بهاتى واصوت بصوت عالى ولا حد سال فى لحد ما جات مراتى كعادتها تزعق اصحى هاتلنا لحمة وخضار علشان نطبخ لامى ولما صحيت من النوم لقيت كل جسمى مليان عرق وكانى نايم فى بنيو معرفش كل المية دية جات منين بصراحة انا شكيت فى نفسى وقلت فى بالى طيب وانت طفل ليك عزرك اما فى السن دة وانت متنيل متجوز لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ملكش حق وقمت وانا فى قمة الرعب والكسوف وفجاة قالت لى مراتى اقولك هات الفلوس انا هاجيب اللحمة والخضار انا اتهزت الفرصة وقاتلها انتى عايزة كام وقلت فى بالى اهو تاخد امها ونتفك منها شوية قالت لية هات 500 جنية طبعا دهشت من هذا الطلب وقلتلها دة مرتب شهر وباقى الشهر هنعيش منين*
*قالت هاتجيب ولا اروح مع امى وابهدلك احلى بهدلة قلتلها اية الى حصل منت كنتى لحد الصبح كنت ملاك اية الي جصل قالت وانت مالك انا كدة رحت من سكت مطلع المبلغ وعطهولها *
* قلت اشترى نفسى وبلاش تحصل مشاكل وقلت اهو اتفك من حماتى شوية وعلى راى المثل تاتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن مراتى خدت الفلوس وجريت تسوق وسابت عزرائيل قصدى حماتى بالبيت واحسست ان الدنيا تدور بى وكان هايغمن عليةوفجاة فوقت من زهولى بصوت اجش يملئة الغضب والوعيد وقالت لية تعلى ورينى البصل حطينة فين قلتلها حاضر انا هاجيبلك يا حماتى ورحت فاتح درج الشيالة وجبتلها البصل قالت لية هات طبق وسكين ومبشرة وتعالى قلتلها ما فية خلاط متكامل عنك فى المطبح نعمل البصل بالخلاط قالت اعمل زى ما قلتلك وبشخطة كدة رحت طبعا منفذ كلامها وطبعا لاحول لى ولا قوة*
*ورحت مقشر البصل ودة لاول مرة فى حياتى وفالت لية ابشر البصل قلتلها انا ما بعرفش اعمل كدة شخطت فية وقالت لية ابشر البصل وانا رحت ماسك البصلة وانا مسلوب الارادة وكاننى اقف امام عشماوى وابتديت ابشر البصلة ولقت سيل نازل من عنيا من الدموع ممزوج دمود بكاء طفل يثتغيث بامة لاحساسة بالامان وخلصت اليوم دة كل مناديل الورق والمناشف وقالتى اتعلم حاجة تنفع بيها نفسك وتساعد بيها مراتك المهم اليوم دة كانة يوم القيامة او الحساب وشوفت اانجوم فى عز الظهر وفجاة رن جرس الباب ولقت واحد محمل خضار وفاكة ولحمة انا افتكرت العيد جة او احد كان تاية ورن علينا غلط لولا ما شفت مراتى ورا الراجل الى ظهرة انكثر من الشيلة*
*المهم حكموا علية اغسل واقشر واقطع الخضار واغسل المواعين وتم عمل الغداء وانا منهك من التعب وقلة النوم وكلام حماتى الذى بدا تاسيرة كسم الافعى يسرى فى شراينى وقعدنا على السفرة ناكل ولاول مرة لقت مراتى اتقلبت علية بزاوية 180 درجةولقيتهم عمالين يعزمو على بعض خدى الحتة دية حمرا من ايدى انشالة تعدمينى ان ماكلتهاش*
*والى ياكلها من بعدك يطرشها دم واحنا على الاكل المهم خلصو طبق الحمة ما فضلش غير حتة صغيرة نصها دهن ومراتى بتقول لامها خدى دية انشاللة الى يا كلها من بعدك يعدى علية بابور ظلت وفجاة لقت حماتى خدتها وفتحت بقي بالقوة وامرتنى اكلها  وانشاء اللة سوف اكتب بقية الحكاية عن قريب باى*​


----------



## طحبوش (17 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه الله يخليلك حماتك


----------



## جوجو عماد (17 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليلك حماتك


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخى عماد انت واخى شحيبر على مروركم وردكم الجميل


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليلك حماتك
لكن اللى اعرفه انو الحمه حمه حتى لو كانت ملاك من الساما
مره واحد ماشى مع واحد صاحبه فصاحبه بيسأله ايه الفرق بين القدر والمصيبه
قاله القدر ان حماتى تقع فى حفره قاله والمصيبه
فرد عليه وقاله المصيبه لو طلعت منها تانى
​


----------



## داود 2010 (17 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اخى مينا شكرا على النكتة دية


----------



## نونوس14 (17 يناير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكتر حاجة عجبتنى الالقاب اللى انت بتقولها على حماتك زى*
*قدرى و عزرائيل و عشماوىو قاعده متاهبة زى الاسد .......................*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد جميلة ميرسى كتيير  يا داود*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

ربنا يخليلك حماتك 
ميرسي للموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووووووووووووووة 

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## coptic hero (19 يناير 2010)

*اجمل هديه للحما دى انك تبعتها نجع حمادى*​


----------



## داود 2010 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخوتى على مروركم وردودكم الجميلة


----------

